# Plenty of Bad News



## Buckeye_Jim (Jul 12, 2005)

Today
Branch falls at a park, injuring many
http://cbs5.com/topstories/local_story_193120512.html

~ July 7th
Cable breaks, tree falls on woman
http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/news/12071370.htm

~ July 5th
Church folk doing some tree work kill a nineteen-year-old
http://www.kvewtv.com/index.php?sect_rank=1&story_id=183273

~ June 17th
Bucket flyer falls
http://newsobserver.com/news/story/2509486p-8913295c.html


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 12, 2005)

Dam! Tomorrows the 13th!


----------



## Buckeye_Jim (Jul 12, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Dam! Tomorrows the 13th!


Maybe lay a little low bro. Naw, it's not Friday though.

Curious story with that chunk hitting that young guy. The tree in the picture looks like the last cut was about 12' or so up. No telling how close he was to the chunk when it "broke loose" as the story says. See, in my mind I'm thinking that if he was directing traffic while the tree work was going on then he must be a little ways away. I wonder if that thing landed hard and chased right over to him.

Tragic anyway it happened.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 12, 2005)

Good post.
That branch fall or SLD happened near here. It was played up on the news. Some people and children did get hurt but was not to bad. Everyone managed to get out with only Band -Aid First Aid. Palo Alto has the strongest tree ordinances in the SF Bay Area. They take care of their people/citizen and business'.Today we have heat, no wind, limbs "explode".
Oak trees fall. Sh%t happens.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 13, 2005)

When I read between the lines of the cable story, it sounds like they were using a cable to pull over a tree. 

IN the bucket article they weren't sure what killed the guy. Well...after falling out of a bucket without wearing a lanyard and harness, it's going to be the sudden stop at the ground. Gravity doesn't take vacations.

Sad to hear those stories. It sounds like three of them could have been easily avoided.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully... that's it for this run of tree hurt. Hope the next run stays a long way off.

=(


----------



## Ekka (Jul 13, 2005)

Just goes to show the ever present danger in the job. Often I get customers saying they could do it so why does it cost so much  

The tree that failed in the park ... it would be interesting to see where it failed and how ... whether the failure was predictable or not.

Sad anyway.


----------



## TREETX (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, the work is inherently dangerous but I think it is important to remember only ONE of those was a pro. And how professional is Brad's Tree Service?

So, 4 incidents, 6 injuries, 3 deaths and only one pro involved. hmmm


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 14, 2005)

Ekka said:


> Just goes to show the ever present danger in the job. Often I get customers saying they could do it so why does it cost so much



Believe me i have been tempted to hand them a saw!


----------



## notahacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes I feel as if customers think we are every day "average Joes." They do not realize that we are educated, experienced, and qualified. They think felling a tree is simple, yet they have never done it themselves. But, they can save money, right?! :Monkey:  [SIZE=4xxx[/SIZE]


----------

